# Baby Wipes for Preston



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought Huggies Natural Care hypoallergenic unscented baby wipes for Preston so I could wipe his peepee & tummy off after he goes potty because his wick is about 2" long and his tummy hair is longer...but I can still smell urine on him after I use them.

Would the scented baby wipes irritate his skin? I was hoping his tummy would smell clean after using the wipes, but it doesn't. Or is there something else out there that I can use?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798102


> I bought Huggies Natural Care hypoallergenic unscented baby wipes for Preston so I could wipe his peepee & tummy off after he goes potty because his wick is about 2" long and his tummy hair is longer...but I can still smell urine on him after I use them.
> 
> Would the scented baby wipes irritate his skin? I was hoping his tummy would smell clean after using the wipes, but it doesn't. Or is there something else out there that I can use?[/B]


CC makes a waterless shampoo, 'Show-Off' and it is great for in between baths. I spray it on my baby wipes and do Sassy's face and private areas all the time. It works great and leaves your baby smelling clean.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 28 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798104


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798102





> I bought Huggies Natural Care hypoallergenic unscented baby wipes for Preston so I could wipe his peepee & tummy off after he goes potty because his wick is about 2" long and his tummy hair is longer...but I can still smell urine on him after I use them.
> 
> Would the scented baby wipes irritate his skin? I was hoping his tummy would smell clean after using the wipes, but it doesn't. Or is there something else out there that I can use?[/B]


CC makes a waterless shampoo, 'Show-Off' and it is great for in between baths. I spray it on my baby wipes and do Sassy's face and private areas all the time. It works great and leaves your baby smelling clean.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Would it be something I could use say...5 times per day? LOL Or just something to use before bedtime?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2009, 05:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798106


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jun 28 2009, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798104





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 28 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798102





> I bought Huggies Natural Care hypoallergenic unscented baby wipes for Preston so I could wipe his peepee & tummy off after he goes potty because his wick is about 2" long and his tummy hair is longer...but I can still smell urine on him after I use them.
> 
> Would the scented baby wipes irritate his skin? I was hoping his tummy would smell clean after using the wipes, but it doesn't. Or is there something else out there that I can use?[/B]


CC makes a waterless shampoo, 'Show-Off' and it is great for in between baths. I spray it on my baby wipes and do Sassy's face and private areas all the time. It works great and leaves your baby smelling clean.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Would it be something I could use say...5 times per day? LOL Or just something to use before bedtime?
[/B][/QUOTE]

You can use it when you need it.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Ah welcome to the joys of having a boy! LOL Clip or scissor that tummy hair as short as you can get it. I also have the groomer trim as deep as she can on the underside of of the side of the coat without it being noticeable on the outside, because pee can also get on that side hair if he lifts his leg. Oh, and I keep the hair on the back of his front legs a little shorter or else the pee stream can go there too.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use Proline selfinse plus waterless shampoo in a spray bottle diluted with water. Spray, blot away with baby wipe, then blot dry with a paper towel


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Yup, shave that tummy hair & wick. You can't notice it's shorter than the rest of the hair.

I'm pretty sensitive to smells and never notice urine smell on my two...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I will probably shave his tummy hair when he's a little older, but he can't go to a groomer yet and I'm not sure haircut-wise what I want to do with him yet, so I'd rather not trim it.  I also thought the wick on his peepee helped direct the flow of urine so I don't want to trim that if it's true!

I will try one of the waterless shampoos for now...just as a little freshener when he needs it.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know about the wick helping or not generally but I can tell you that it doesn't help Mr. Hunter. I have found that the longer the hair grows the more he seems to get on himself (his belly and the back of his front legs)! i have had the groomer shave from the end of his rib cage to his private in a straight line down and then do one more swipe on each side of that main line. It keeps the area super clean and it's not noticeable at all (and he's in a puppy cut!).

I use doggie wipes to clean Hunter - they have a powder smell and it helps to mast the wet dog/pee smell! I only wipe him up once at night unless it's been a rainy day then I will wipe him up a few more times because he doesn't focus as much in the rain and he tends to get messier


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 29 2009, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798335


> I will probably shave his tummy hair when he's a little older, but he can't go to a groomer yet and I'm not sure haircut-wise what I want to do with him yet, so I'd rather not trim it.  I also thought the wick on his peepee helped direct the flow of urine so I don't want to trim that if it's true!
> 
> I will try one of the waterless shampoos for now...just as a little freshener when he needs it.  Thanks everyone![/B]


Yes, keeping a wick can help direct the flow...but 1/4 inch or so will do. You don't need 2". That's just more hair to get wet and smelly.

You can always trim his belly hair yourself--as you know the sooner you get them used to being handled/groomed, the better!

As for the wipes...having had two skin kids who were babies not too long ago...even though they are hypoallergenic, etc wipes can be pretty harsh--and seeing that dogs don't have the same Ph balance as humans, I'd be careful about letting them touch the dog's skin. I think using them for paw pads would be ok, but I personally wouldn't do more than that. Even paw pads is debatable since dog's often lick their paws, etc.
Edited to add--when my kids were babies I didn't use wipes on them until they were "older" babies. Until then I made my own, which you are probably not interested in hearing about, lol, but I used a solution of water and diluted baby wash.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 29 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798378


> As for the wipes...having had two skin kids who were babies not too long ago...even though they are hypoallergenic, etc wipes can be pretty harsh--and seeing that dogs don't have the same Ph balance as humans, I'd be careful about letting them touch the dog's skin. I think using them for paw pads would be ok, but I personally wouldn't do more than that. Even paw pads is debatable since dog's often lick their paws, etc.
> Edited to add--when my kids were babies I didn't use wipes on them until they were "older" babies. Until then I made my own, which you are probably not interested in hearing about, lol, but I used a solution of water and diluted baby wash.[/B]


Ummmm....Now you have some of us curious about making wipes. :blush: Maybe we can make gentle and safe wipes for our furbabies???
I guess thin washcloths would work... But what kind of material did you make your wipes out of?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

you can use fleece or flannel


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, I agree, even the scent free big brand wipes seemed to have a lot of unnecessary looking stuff in them, so I get the Seventh Generation brand wipes. I took a box over to my mom's for her to use on his paws when there and she joked that the kind most parents used on their baby's skin wasn't good enough for my dog's feet LOL.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Canada @ Jun 29 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798472


> QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 29 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798378





> As for the wipes...having had two skin kids who were babies not too long ago...even though they are hypoallergenic, etc wipes can be pretty harsh--and seeing that dogs don't have the same Ph balance as humans, I'd be careful about letting them touch the dog's skin. I think using them for paw pads would be ok, but I personally wouldn't do more than that. Even paw pads is debatable since dog's often lick their paws, etc.
> Edited to add--when my kids were babies I didn't use wipes on them until they were "older" babies. Until then I made my own, which you are probably not interested in hearing about, lol, but I used a solution of water and diluted baby wash.[/B]


Ummmm....Now you have some of us curious about making wipes. :blush: Maybe we can make gentle and safe wipes for our furbabies???
I guess thin washcloths would work... But what kind of material did you make your wipes out of?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I forget where I even learned this from, but what I used to do....cut a roll of Bounty paper towels in half so that you have two small rolls. A 2-qt round plastic container fits the rolls perfectly--I had a Sterilite (sp?) brand one. In another container make a solution of water and a few teaspoons of any kind of gentle baby liquid soap. Mix the liquids together, pour over the paper towels which are standing inside your plastic container. Close the lid and shake to moisten all the towels. To dispense open your lid and take towels from the middle. They tear off easily. 

There are no preservatives in this method so you have to use the "wipes" in a reasonable amount of time or else I suppose they could get moldy.

I don't remember measuring amounts as far as soap & water goes--just use common sense.

I used an all-natural baby wash.

I also used to make all my own pureed baby food from organic fruits and veggies, lol....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 30 2009, 12:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798891


> QUOTE (Canada @ Jun 29 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798472





> QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 29 2009, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798378





> As for the wipes...having had two skin kids who were babies not too long ago...even though they are hypoallergenic, etc wipes can be pretty harsh--and seeing that dogs don't have the same Ph balance as humans, I'd be careful about letting them touch the dog's skin. I think using them for paw pads would be ok, but I personally wouldn't do more than that. Even paw pads is debatable since dog's often lick their paws, etc.
> Edited to add--when my kids were babies I didn't use wipes on them until they were "older" babies. Until then I made my own, which you are probably not interested in hearing about, lol, but I used a solution of water and diluted baby wash.[/B]


Ummmm....Now you have some of us curious about making wipes. :blush: Maybe we can make gentle and safe wipes for our furbabies???
I guess thin washcloths would work... But what kind of material did you make your wipes out of?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I forget where I even learned this from, but what I used to do....cut a roll of Bounty paper towels in half so that you have two small rolls. A 2-qt round plastic container fits the rolls perfectly--I had a Sterilite (sp?) brand one. In another container make a solution of water and a few teaspoons of any kind of gentle baby liquid soap. Mix the liquids together, pour over the paper towels which are standing inside your plastic container. Close the lid and shake to moisten all the towels. To dispense open your lid and take towels from the middle. They tear off easily. 

There are no preservatives in this method so you have to use the "wipes" in a reasonable amount of time or else I suppose they could get moldy.

I don't remember measuring amounts as far as soap & water goes--just use common sense.

I used an all-natural baby wash.

I also used to make all my own pureed baby food from organic fruits and veggies, lol....
[/B][/QUOTE]

Edited to add--you have to use good quality paper towels like Bounty or else they will disintergrate....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 29 2009, 09:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798671


> you can use fleece or flannel[/B]


that's a nice idea but I'd never have the time to wash/reuse that...see my paper towel method...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Darn, one other thing (I can't edit since I haven't renewed my membership...) don't forget to remove the cardboard roll in the center of the papertowels--it slides right out once it gets wet...


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Lisa,

Is Preston on the vitamins? They make Libby's urine/fur smell pretty bad. I gave her a tummy/butt trim and it's helping a little bit.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Camfan & Hunter's Mom,
Thank you for sharing your wipes ideas!
I think I will try something like that for her when she gets here!
The Seventh Generation Wipes sound like they are natural, too. (Thanks Precious Prince!)
Anything to keep her from licking up harsh chemicals!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Canada @ Jul 1 2009, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799155


> Hi Camfan & Hunter's Mom,
> Thank you for sharing your wipes ideas!
> I think I will try something like that for her when she gets here!
> The Seventh Generation Wipes sound like they are natural, too. (Thanks Precious Prince!)
> Anything to keep her from licking up harsh chemicals![/B]


7th generation is great. The only product of theirs that I don't like is the liquid dish soap. I can't tolerate the smell of it but other than that I love their products.


----------

